

Will the new Facebook Comments plugin take over the net? - michuk

TechCrunch already applied it and they now have a total mess in their comments (although you see your friends' comments at the top which is nice). Do you think it will take off and eventually take over the market share of IntenseDebate/Disqus/Echo and others?
======
michuk
Some more insights: Facebook Rolls Out Overhauled Comments System (Try Them
Now On TechCrunch): [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/facebook-rolls-out-
overhaul...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/facebook-rolls-out-overhauled-
comments-system-try-them-now-on-techcrunch/) (initial TC post), The Pros And
Cons Of Facebook Comments: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/pros-cons-
facebook-comments...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/pros-cons-facebook-
comments/) (TechCrunch), New Facebook Comments to Take on the Long Tail (and
yes, Posterous should have it as well!): [http://michuk.posterous.com/new-
facebook-comments-to-take-on...](http://michuk.posterous.com/new-facebook-
comments-to-take-on-the-long-tai) (my blog post)

------
tallanvor
Let's hope not - or rather, I hope not.

I realize that a lot of people don't mind having Facebook, Twitter, Google, or
other companies manage their identity, but I'm really not interested in giving
one company that level of control over my online life. --My personal,
professional, and online lives are separate, and although they intersect at
times, there is no reason for them to become one and the same.

